# PSU can't start



## dasos (Jan 21, 2013)

Suddenly I have a funny/strange problem.

I recently got GA-970A-UD3 mobo. After a couple of days I pressed the "sleep" key in my keyboard and problem started. PSU can't start. It has 2 green indicator leds, when u start pc suppose that both get green, but the 2nd led won't get green. It tries, but remains red. Like something makes a short circuit.

I connected this mobo to another psu (same exactly) from another system which works normaly. Didn't start, too.
The only way to start is to disconnect the power 2-3 times. Restart works. But if I shut down and then start, it wont start.

Do u think that PSU is the problem?


----------



## wbt50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well if you tested the PSU in a completely different 'working' system and you still have the same problem, then it looks like a problem with a PSU.

I'm not sure what is the problem however, you will have to wait for the more knowledgeable members to help you with that


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 21, 2013)

What power supply do you have?


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 21, 2013)

dasos said:


> Suddenly I have a funny/strange problem.
> 
> I recently got GA-970A-UD3 mobo. After a couple of days I pressed the "sleep" key in my keyboard and problem started. *PSU can't start.* It has 2 green indicator leds, when u start pc suppose that both get green, but the 2nd led won't get green. It tries, but remains red. Like something makes a short circuit.



Try the PSU in a different PC, or Try a different PSU in your PC.



dasos said:


> *I connected this mobo to another psu (same exactly) from another system which works normaly.* Didn't start, too.
> The only way to start is to disconnect the power 2-3 times. Restart works. But if I shut down and then start, it wont start.



This is where i'm confused. You put your *MoBo* in a diffident PC?  



dasos said:


> Do u think that PSU is the problem?



So I take it you don't know if it's the PSU, or the MoBo?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 21, 2013)

dasos said:


> I connected this mobo to another psu (same exactly) from another system which works normaly. Didn't start, too.


 


tech savvy said:


> Try the PSU in a different PC, or Try a different PSU in your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where i'm confused. You put your *MoBo* in a diffident PC?


 
He just said he tried another power supply.





dasos said:


> So I take it you don't know if it's the PSU, or the MoBo?


 
If he (knew) it was the power supply or motherboard. Why would he even be here asking?

dasos. Put the power supply back in. With it unplugged, reset the bios then press the case power button a few times to discharge it. Plug it back up and see if it boots normal.


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 21, 2013)

StrangleHold said:


> He just said he tried another power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you even reading what he wrote?

Edit: He stated that it is his PSU, but then went off and said it's he's MoBo. What I was saying was to try a different PSU in HIS rig to eliminate either the PSU or MoBo as the problem.

If it's the MoBo, then I suggest what you said in the resetting of the BIOS. I don't believe his MoBo has a reset switch or button, so he'l have to pull the on-board battery out for a few seconds.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 21, 2013)

He never said it was his power supply. He never said it was his motherboard.

He asked if we thought it was his power supply! 

He said he tried another power supply.

Said he just got the motherboard, but never asked if that was what it was. 


So none of your questions went anywhere or really helped at all! And yes the motherboard has a reset/clear bios jumper. Same board as I have.


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 22, 2013)

StrangleHold said:


> He never said it was his power supply. He never said it was his motherboard.
> 
> He asked if we thought it was his power supply!
> 
> ...



Neither your last two post, but w/e. 

My first post was to clarify what I just read. Because it really wasn't understandable.


----------



## dasos (Jan 22, 2013)

Well boys...theres no need to have argument

My psu (Silverstone Nightjar 450W fanless) seems to be ok.
I connected psu to another board with low consumption (Sempron140, ddr2x2, ssd) and worked.
I connected my current system(PhenomII 960T, 9800gt green) to another psu(again Silverstone 450W, I have two of them) and did'nt work.

So... seems thats theres an issue with mobo(Gigabyte GA 970A UD3).
Maybe needs more power than 450W? 
Each time I press start, the  psu's led gets green only instantly but remains red. So system can't start. I can start once only if I disconnect power, one or more times.


----------



## tech savvy (Jan 22, 2013)

dasos said:


> Well boys...theres no need to have argument
> 
> My psu (Silverstone Nightjar 450W fanless) seems to be ok.
> I connected psu to another board with low consumption (Sempron140, ddr2x2, ssd) and worked.
> ...



That 450w Silverstone should run your rig with ease. It's differently your MoBo. Try resetting your BIOS, and see if it helps.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 22, 2013)

dasos said:


> Well boys...theres no need to have argument
> 
> My psu (Silverstone Nightjar 450W fanless) seems to be ok.
> I connected psu to another board with low consumption (Sempron140, ddr2x2, ssd) and worked.
> ...


 
Have you tried resetting the bios on the board?


----------



## dasos (Jan 23, 2013)

tech savvy said:


> That 450w Silverstone should run your rig with ease. It's differently your MoBo. Try resetting your BIOS, and see if it helps.





StrangleHold said:


> Have you tried resetting the bios on the board?



I made cmos many times.

There is a newegg post 

"_The 8 pin power point was not compatible so I had to buy a new power supply. Minimum is 500 watts so I went 750. Read all the specs prior to buying_"

Does this mean that this mobo requires a 500W or more psu to work?

Heres a video of the problem(13''). Shows what happens when I press start. The second led blinks from orange to green in each press. Restart works normally.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH29mtSdRsM


----------



## dasos (Jan 30, 2013)

Problem was solved. This dacking mobo needs a 500W or higher psu. It is written in manual..........


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> Problem was solved. This dacking mobo needs a 500W or higher psu. It is written in manual..........



That doesn't make sense.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

bigfellla said:


> That doesn't make sense.



Which part is not clear to you?


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> Which part is not clear to you?





dasos said:


> Problem was solved. *This dacking mobo needs a 500W or higher psu*. It is written in manual..........



That is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, but w/e.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

What exactly sounds ridiculous to you? explain.

What is w/e?


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

The reason, a motherboard its self takes very little power. The hardware hooked up to it is what determines what size a power suppy is needed. To fire its chipsets up is like 25/30W at the upperend. Then you have like the onboard USB/Fire/LAN  chipsets, they only pull a few more watts. Cant really add onboard video chipset to that anymore because most modern CPUs have the onboard video on the CPU. The point is, it takes very little Wattage/Amps to fire up the board itself.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

StrangleHold said:


> The reason, a motherboard its self takes very little power. The hardware hooked up to it is what determines what size a power suppy is needed. To fire its chipsets up is like 25/30W at the upperend. Then you have like the onboard USB/Fire/LAN  chipsets, they only pull a few more watts. Cant really add onboard video chipset to that anymore because most modern CPUs have the onboard video on the CPU. The point is, it takes very little Wattage/Amps to fire up the board itself.



You are not well informed. This mobo needs a minimum of 500W no matter what devices you connect. It is written in the manual. Thats why my 450W psu was not able to start(only after switch off).


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

No man, I'm not well informed. Just been doing this for 18 years, pretty much a noob..

You do realize I have the same board and probably installed more then 10 of them in builds.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

Have u  worked this model with a <500W psu?

So you think that Gigabyte's manual says craps?


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

Two of them, one with a HD7750 for a guys 9 year old son. Used this power supply.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151074

The other was for a older couple and used a HD6570, would have just done them a FM2 build now, but just FM1 was out then and was a deadend socket. I used this one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139026


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> You are not well informed. This mobo needs a minimum of 500W no matter what devices you connect. It is written in the manual. Thats why my 450W psu was not able to start(only after switch off).



They only one here that is not "well informed", is YOU. Please go do some homework before you start stating false information and make an ass out of yourself. Oh, you already did.

Edit: w/e = Whatever.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey boys... Get informed yourselves by just reading the manual:

_To meet expansion requirements, it is recommended that a power supply that can withstand high power  consumption be used (500W or higher). If a power supply is used that does not provide the required power, the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system._


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> Hey boys... Get informed yourselves by just reading the manual:
> 
> _To meet expansion requirements, it is recommended that a power supply that can withstand high power  consumption be used (500W or higher). If a power supply is used that does not provide the required power, the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system._



We're not debating rather the manual say's this or that. Just saying that you 'CAN' run that MoBo (Motherboard) with a PSU (Power Supply Unite) less then 500w.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

What are u talking about? U make no sense.
I just informed u what the manual says.
I saw myself that its true. I tried 2 psu's with <500W and mobo couldnt start normaly. Then I returned back mobo and took another one. Same problem.

Well boy, I m afraid you need to apologize.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

Well most of the point is a board itself uses very little wattage. Plus a board has no way on knowing what power supply is hooked up to it. A power supply only puts out the watts thats required of it. 

Say you have a 400W and a 1000W power supply. Your computer pulls at idle 175W, on booting it might take slightly more 200W, then after loading it will settle down back to 175W. The computer gets the same wattage to it by either the 400 or 1000W supply. A supply doesnt load up the computer with what ever wattage it has, the supply puts out whatever wattage the computer needs. So from the above, the computer has no way of know what size power supply is hooked up to it.

Your quote from the manual above does not mean what you think it does.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree with u, thats what I knew too. But this mobo says requires 500 or higher and I checked it myself. 
Mobo wasnot able to start even with no devices on at all.
What else do u want me to do?


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> What are talking about? U make no sense.
> I just informed u what the manual says.
> I saw myself that its true. I tried 2 psu's with <500W and mobo couldnt start normaly. Then I returned back mobo and took another one. Same problem.
> 
> Well boy, I m afraid you need to apologize.



My intentions is not to be rude or mean in anyway, but trying to inform you that it doesn't need a 500w PSU to function is like talking to a wall.

Edit: I apologize for coming off as rude or hurtful.

Edit: 





dasos said:


> I agree with u, thats what I knew too. But this mobo says requires 500 or higher and I checked it myself.
> Mobo wasnot able to start even with no devices on at all.
> What else do u want me to do?



Just through a 500w PSU in there and be done with it then.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

tech savvy said:


> My intentions is not to be rude or mean in anyway, but trying to inform you that it doesn't need a 500w PSU to function is like talking to a wall.



My dear... its not me who says that. Its Gigabyte.
So if u have any objectionss tell them to Gigabyte. I cannot do something.

If u really think that this mobo does not need a 500W psu, then why I cant run it with a well working psu of 450W?
Why a second mobo cant run either?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

dasos said:


> Hey boys... Get informed yourselves by just reading the manual:
> 
> _To meet expansion requirements, it is recommended that a power supply that can withstand high power  consumption be used (500W or higher). If a power supply is used that does not provide the required power, the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system._



You have conflated what the board manual says and turned in into something else.

For a start, the above statement is always true, for every board.

Secondly, lets go through the statement.

*1.  To meet expansion requirements. * 
This is not the motherboard.  This is things like graphics cards etc.  This is true, and true for all motherboards.  

*2.  Recommended power supply.*
Simply recommended, not essential.  Very much a recommendation.  Considering there are 500W power supplies that have 12A on the 12V  rail and other that have 40A (dependant on quality), if it was a technical requirement to have a certain power, the manufactuer would HAVE to specify amperage, not wattage.

3. The fact that an underpowered *PSU can lead to a unstable system *(ie it turns on but is unstable), by itself means that you're wrong.  Also, this is ALWAYS the case.  An underpowered system = instability.


Finally, you have read a simple recommendation for a power supply that relates to the *EXPANSION *component power requirements and decided that somehow that meant the motherboard doesn't work without a 500W PSU????

False.



dasos said:


> My dear... its not me who says that. Its Gigabyte.
> So if u have any objectionss tell them to Gigabyte. I cannot do something.
> 
> If u really think that this mobo does not need a 500W psu, then why I cant run it with a well working psu of 450W?
> Why a second mobo cant run either?



Finally, a classic circular argument.

I am right because I cannot prove using my same logic that I am wrong.

Lol.

The other possibility is that the mobo is buggered, and not providing a 'good' signal to the PSU to turn on.  OR the PSU is buggered, or the a multitude of other things.  Benchtest your system properly.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

bigfellla said:


> ..............................
> Finally, you have read a simple recommendation for a power supply that relates to the *EXPANSION *component power requirements and decided that somehow that meant the motherboard doesn't work without a 500W PSU????
> 
> False.



No, I checked it myself. In many ways. For days. Plz read the whole thread.

Come in my position. What would u do, what would u think?
I guess that if I was in your position, I would say exactly the same things with you.

PS. Manual is clear. Says--> _If a power supply is used that does not provide the required power(500W), the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system._
Unfortunately, I saw that after I got second ga 970a ud3-not normaly bootable too.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, whatever.  There are so many technical reasons as to why you're wrong, and I too have read the quoted manual section, and it does not mean what you have deducted.

I would suggest your PSU is stuffed, that is all.  Or you haven't connected the 12V CPU PSU cable to the mobo.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, its not me who is wrong, its Gigabyte, if you are right.
Tell them to correct their manual then.

About my PSU, as I said I tried another. Both PSU's work fine in their systems.
(lol, so u think I didnt connect the 12v... Boy, I made connections for days. I tried everything before I return it back).


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

Take a photo of the motherboard with everything plugged in and post it.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

What for?
Hey, I m under the impression that your only care boys is to make me look like crazy.. not to help or investigate the issue:lol:

Even with nothing plugged in, the mobo wont start.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

I would like to see your system to ensure you have done everything correctly.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

lol, be sure for this.
I have 10 years of pc experience. Many mobos have passed from my hands.

But u really think that when Gigabyte says _To meet expansion requirements, it is recommended that a power supply that can withstand high power  consumption be used (500W or higher). If a power supply is used that does not provide the required power, the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system_.
means something different than that?...


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

He seems to over look/ignore my post of using the same board with a Corsair CX430 and a Seasonic S12II 430W.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw that post. Maybe u used an older revision, 1.0 or 1.1?

Come in my position, what would u do?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2013)

EXPANSION POWER REQUIREMENTS!!!!! ffs.

post a pic of your mobo connected up.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok I can show u an image. This very time I m writing with that mobo and that psu (new psu not arrived yet).
Restart works. But if I make shut down, start wont work. 

Heres a video of what happens--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH29mtSdRsM
Only if I swich off psu maybe start button 'll work.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

What make and model was the two you used that didnt work? The same for the one that works now.


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried the same I work now.
Silverstone Nightjar 450W 80+ bronze fanless.
I have and tried 2 of them.


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 2, 2013)

Didnt understand that. Thats the two that didnt work. Whats in it now thats working?


----------



## dasos (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, I said several times that if I switch off/on psu, system will work.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 3, 2013)

dasos said:


> Ok I can show u an image. This very time I m writing with that mobo and that psu (new psu not arrived yet).
> Restart works. But if I make shut down, start wont work.
> 
> Heres a video of what happens--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH29mtSdRsM
> Only if I swich off psu maybe start button 'll work.



bloody hell, im asking for a pic of the mobo, not the lights at the back


----------



## dasos (Feb 3, 2013)

That was a video describing the problem when I press the start button (or if I short circuit those 2 connections), uploaded in 23/1/13.
I ll post as many images u want tomorrow. Its time to go to sleep now


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 3, 2013)

Throw up some photos with everything plugged in. Try to get the wires out of the way so we can see how eveything is plugged in.


----------



## tech savvy (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a quote from the actual manual to the GA-970A-UD3.

"*To meet expansion requirements*, it is recommended that a power supply that can withstand 
high power consumption be used (500W or greater). If a power supply is used that does not 
provide the required power, the result can lead to an unstable or unbootable system."

Nuff said.


----------



## dasos (Feb 3, 2013)

And which are those "expansion requirements"? There is graphics card of 200W, there is graphics card of 20W. Manual speaks for any devices you connect. But the point is, why someone can't start this mobo with a 450W psu.
WHAT would u do in my position, mr tech savvy?... I made everything someone would do.

Here r two images with the psu connections u want to see (4+4, 20+4) properly connected











and  heres a small vid.


_________________


----------



## dasos (Feb 4, 2013)

There r some news.
I borrowed a 420W Xilence psu from a friend. And works...
System starts normally. Thats weird
Why system starts with Xilence 420W but can't start with Silverstone 450W?
Maybe because Silverstone is fanless?
Silverstone works with Ga ma 770t ud3, but cannot work with Ga 970a ud3.
I tried two Silverstones. I  tried two Ga 970a ud3.
Can someone solve this riddle


----------

